# Gibt es eine Software die Texte für Skype automartisch (automassage) sendet ?



## txdmaster (23. Aug 2015)

Gibt es eine Software die Texte für Skype automartisch (automassage) sendet ?
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand hilft , oder sowas programmiert .


----------



## mickedplay (24. Aug 2015)

Ich weiß, dass es diese Software gibt. Ich habe es irgendwo schonmal gelesen, mehr weiß ich jedoch nicht, tut mir Leid.


----------



## Anfänger2011 (25. Aug 2015)

Ist zwar mit absoluter Sicherheit eine ziemlich ineffiziente Methode, aber mit der Robot Klasse kannst du sowas in ein paar Minuten realisieren. 

Hieran kannst du dich orientieren:

http://www.java-tips.org/java-se-tips-100019/21-java-awt/1758-how-to-use-robot-class-in-java.html


----------



## txdmaster (25. Aug 2015)

Danke , aber kannste mir sagen wie das geht xD


----------



## Anfänger2011 (25. Aug 2015)

Prinzip: Bewege die Maus an die richtige stelle (in dem das Eingabefeld für txt). Dann klick hinein. Gib den gewünschten Text ein.

Alle befehle, die du dafür brauchst stehen im link


----------

